# Vapecon USA 2014 Official Aftermovie



## Alex (17/8/15)

Vapecon USA 2014

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (17/8/15)

Awesome! We should also have a Miss Vapecon next time

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## johan (17/8/15)

Organize a Miss Vapecon SA and I will be there to assist and comfort winner and loosers.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## johan (17/8/15)

johan said:


> Organize a Miss Vapecon SA and I will be there to assist and comfort winner and loosers.



Don't rate me optimistic @hands, you haven't seen me in action yet (only a few members had the privilege to experience my magical charm first hand) .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## kev mac (17/8/15)

Alex said:


> Vapecon USA 2014



Now that's a vape meet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (17/8/15)

johan said:


> Organize a Miss Vapecon SA and I will be there to assist and comfort winner and loosers.


Allow me to offer my assistance!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (17/8/15)

kev mac said:


> Allow me to offer my assistance!



Sorry pal,but I prefer to fly solo on the girls - but you are welcome to take those that shout: "nee oom!" (translate for you Kev as: 'no uncle')

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kev mac (17/8/15)

johan said:


> Sorry pal,but I prefer to fly solo on the girls - but you are welcome to take those that shout: "nee oom!" (translate for you Kev as: 'no uncle')


@johan,suits me fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (17/8/15)

johan said:


> Don't rate me optimistic @hands, you haven't seen me in action yet (only a few members had the privilege to experience my magical charm first hand) .


ok ok i will rate you as magical charming and helpful and then nee oom just in case you get any ideas

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

